# Marriott's OceanWatch Villas@Grand Dunes, Myrtle Beach 10/1-10/8/21



## Quimby4 (Sep 10, 2021)

I have a week that we cannot use in Myrtle Beach, SC., 10/1-10/8/21, Fri-Fri.
2 bedroom, 2 bath villa, full kitchen that sleeps 6-8.
Gardenview
*Marriott's OceanWatch Villas@Grand Dunes*
$800/week
PM me then we can talk on the phone, text or email, whichever you prefer.


----------



## jules54 (Sep 10, 2021)

Gorgeous resort.


----------



## baybee210 (Sep 10, 2021)

Quimby4 said:


> I have a week that we cannot use in Myrtle Beach, SC.
> 2 bedroom, 2 bath villa, full kitchen that sleeps 6-8.
> Gardenview
> *Marriott's OceanWatch Villas@Grand Dunes*
> ...


I am interested. What week(s) is available?
Hank


----------



## Quimby4 (Sep 10, 2021)

baybee210 said:


> I am interested. What week(s) is available?
> Hank


Hi Hank,
10/1-10/8/2021 (Fri-Fri)


----------



## baybee210 (Sep 10, 2021)

Quimby4 said:


> Hi Hank,
> 10/1-10/8/2021 (Fri-Fri)


Sorry I can not make it work.


----------



## baybee210 (Sep 10, 2021)

Quimby4 said:


> Hi Hank,
> 10/1-10/8/2021 (Fri-Fri)


This is ideal week for me at great price. Please reserve it for me.


----------



## baybee210 (Sep 10, 2021)

What does Gardenview mean?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 10, 2021)

baybee210 said:


> What does Gardenview mean?




It means you'll be in the rear of the complex and won't be able to see the ocean.  At least you'll have your own swimming pool.


.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 10, 2021)

baybee210 said:


> This is ideal week for me at great price. Please reserve it for me.


It looks like the week is already reserved (that is one of the forum rules). You really should send the OP a direct message via the Conversations function by clicking on their blue username.


----------



## Quimby4 (Sep 10, 2021)

Quimby4 said:


> I have a week that we cannot use in Myrtle Beach, SC.
> 2 bedroom, 2 bath villa, full kitchen that sleeps 6-8.
> Gardenview
> *Marriott's OceanWatch Villas@Grand Dunes*
> ...





baybee210 said:


> OK. I will take it.


Hi Hank,
I responded to your pm. 

The unit is already confirmed as a Gardenview, I cannot change the dates or the view cat.


----------



## jules54 (Sep 11, 2021)

Is this rented?


----------



## baybee210 (Sep 11, 2021)

Quimby4 said:


> Hi Hank,
> I responded to your pm.
> 
> The unit is already confirmed as a Gardenview, I cannot change the dates or the view cat.





Quimby4 said:


> Hi Hank,
> I responded to your pm.
> 
> The unit is already confirmed as a Gardenview, I cannot change the dates or the view cat.


I am sorry, I can not make this work. It is a great price at very nice resort but I can not do it.


----------



## Quimby4 (Sep 11, 2021)

jules54 said:


> Is this rented?


Hi Jules, 
It's still Available


----------



## jules54 (Sep 11, 2021)

Curious did someone take it then ghost you or try to lowball you after the fact?


----------



## Quimby4 (Sep 11, 2021)

jules54 said:


> Curious did someone take it then ghost you or try to lowball you after the fact?


No, the dates just didn't work for him.
I wish I could make this work, my husband is so bummed.


----------



## jules54 (Sep 11, 2021)

sent you PM


----------



## Quimby4 (Sep 12, 2021)

Still available


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 13, 2021)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> It means you'll be in the rear of the complex and won't be able to see the ocean.  At least you'll have your own swimming pool.
> 
> 
> .


Garden views are great. This is where you have total R&R. IMHO.


----------



## Quimby4 (Sep 14, 2021)

No longer available.


----------

